# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  La sequía provocará entre 70 y 90 millones de euros en pérdidas en Huesca

## sergi1907

Las lluvias acompañadas de pedrisco de estos días pueden terminar de estropear la situación.

El próximo lunes se reúne la Mesa de la Sequía de Aragón y las organizaciones agrarias solicitarán a la administración compensaciones y ayudas frente a las pérdidas de entre 70 y 90 millones de euros que, estiman, se producirán al no poder cosechar en 60.000 hectáreas de la provincia de Huesca. 

El presidente de Asaja Huesca, Fernando Luna, ha manifestado su preocupación por las lluvias acompañadas de pedrisco de esta primavera porque pueden arrasar los campos. Lluvias como las de este martes "dejan un sabor agridulce en el campo, por un lado dulce porque el agua es necesaria y agrio porque el granizo es dañino". 

En el norte de la provincia la lluvia ha sido bienvenida y en el sur ya llega tarde. Fernando Luna ha indicado que "el próximo lunes está convocada la Mesa de la Sequía en Aragón, una lástima porque hablando de alrededor de 60.000 hectáreas de la provincia de Huesca que no se van a cosechar y esto supone que entre 70, 80 o 90 millones de euros no van a entrar en las arcas de los agricultores oscenses". 

Fernando Luna ha informado de que durante la Mesa de la Sequía pedirán a la administración varias ayudas. "Estuvimos reunidos con el consejero y le solicitamos convocar la mesa de adversidades climáticas, donde las organizaciones agrarias plantearemos los datos físicos, las pérdidas y pediremos a la administración posibles soluciones vía ayuda, pediremos créditos con interés cero, aminoración en módulos, beneficios en impuestos o adelanto de la PAC". 

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/suple...7_1431024.html

----------

